# 2007 NBA Draft Bold Statements



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

State your *Bold Statements* regarding the 2007 NBA Draft. It can be about who goes where, who has a better career, whatever. It'll be fun to look at later down the road.

*Nick Young will be one of the best players coming out of this draft.*

*Rodney Stuckey will be more than a solid starter in the league.*

Just to start it off...


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, my take:

1. Rudy Fernandez will be an absolute steal in this draft. He may play limited minutes during his rookie campaign, but I can see him really shining in the future. I think he will kind of pull a Kevin Martin, ie., come out of nowhere and suddenly be a 20ppg scorer someday. But, I think his game is actually going to equate a to somewhat of a cross between Manu Ginobli and a more explosive Rip Hamilton. 

2. The Trail Blazers will acquire another lottery pick, possibly even two. Just a hunch. 

3. At least one big name player will be traded either on draft day or right before it. Think Paul Pierce, Shawn Marion, Jermaine O'neal, Pau Gasol, or Zach Randolph (if you consider him a "big name" player, tis debateable). 

4. Mike Conley will not end up as the best PG out of this draft. I think Crittenton is and will be better. 

5. I agree with the original poster on Stuckey. Hell, I would almost rather have Stuckey than Randy Foye. 

6. Joakim Noah will be better in the NBA than most people think. 


prunetang


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Kevin Durant will be a bust. The biggest bust in draft history.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

This draft will have the most 2nd round steals than any draft in history and more 1st round bust than any in the last 5 years.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

There will be more NBA starters out of this draft than in the last couple of decades.

Atlanta not Portland will have the biggest turnaround when the dust settle from the offseason.

Boston will fade further and further into oblivion. They couldve got Duncan, they couldve got Oden, they could have got Yi...........


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jared Jordan will be the best point in this draft

lol the thread starter did ask for bold


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

A few years ago the big tens leading scorer Micheal Redd fell to the second round, this year it will be Alando Tucker. Only in the current NBA would the Big Ten player of the year fall out of the first round. He will not only make an NBA roster but will be a solid contributer sooner than later.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Corey Brewer is going to be a bust. He's terribly skinny and isn't that long at all; a glorified Ariza. Huge bust if he goes top 6-8. People see his speed and his height and have visions of a superstar wing, but he'll be nothing more than a solid roleplayer, IMO. The top 5 talk with him just boggles my mind.

Stuckey will be a steal. I think he's a lotto pick, especially after measuring over 6'5 in shoes and something like a 6'7 wingspan. He's just a great basketball player and a natural lead scorer that can legitimately play both guard spots. Worst case scenario, he's Willie Green. I don't like to throw this name out there often, but he reminds me some of Wade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

There is going to be very few impact players coming from the end of round one and the entire second round (moreso than in any other recent draft).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

only two players will ever make an allstar team from this draft(oden and durant).

and the depth of this draft is way overrated. there won't be many guys contributing who get picked late first and any time in the second.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Thad Young will be the best player out of this draft.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jared Dudley will turn out to be one of the better players in this draft.

Marc Gasol will be better than his brother (sorry....I couldn't help it, it was too funny NOT to post.)


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Nick young will be the third best player in the draft.

Afflalo will be a bust.

Booby Brown will be a second round steal.

Brandan Wright will be a bust and Noah will go on to have a better career.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Kevin Durant will drop to a late 2nd round pick because of his failed bench press.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Afflalo will be a bust.


a very late 1st or early to mid 2nd round pick is going to be a bust? that's a pretty bold prediction.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Jaravis Crittenton will play in more all-star games than any other PG, in this draft.

Marcus Almond will be a steal

Al Thorton will have the best rookie year!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Marcus Almond will be a steal


I never expect more than baseball players out of Rice. Interesting pick.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Rids said:


> I never expect more than baseball players out of Rice. Interesting pick.


Ricky Pierce?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

thad young will be the 3rd best player in draft.

b. wright will be another ATL swingman who will be a bust until he switches teams.

brewer will ang 6pts a game for his career.

noah will be the next varejao(sp?)

oden will win 15 titles and the blazers will be good forever


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

Atlanta Hawks *does not* pick a point guard, nor aquire one via trade.

Petteri Koponen will be a Tony Parker kinda phenom in three years. He has all the potential to do so, he excels on open court, has good size and is more athletic than many think. Also he has good courtawareness and pretty good jumper. I also say, if someone (say Phoenix) puts a late first rounder in him, they wont regret it.

Yi Jianlian is the next Wang Zhi-Zhi aka. the biggest bust in this draft. No one seems to know a lot about this guy and all you hear is Chad Ford tellin' you that he's awesome, he has good jumper, he is athletic, he is the best prospect in the draft eg....

Corey Brewer will have second best rookie season, right after Durant.

The Rookies will win the Rookies-Sophomores game next season.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

taikaviitta said:


> Petteri Koponen will be a Tony Parker kinda phenom in three years. He has all the potential to do so, he excels on open court, has good size and is more athletic than many think. Also he has good courtawareness and pretty good jumper. I also say, if someone (say Phoenix) puts a late first rounder in him, they wont regret it.


Something tells me that you being from Finland and your love affair with Koponen are related. You don't think it blinds you slightly? While Koponen is a decent prospect, there is no way he'll be as good as Tony Parker in the future. This is the prediction thread though. The problem is I've seen a few of your threads hyping Koponen up today. Is he paying you, or is it national pride?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

taikaviitta said:


> Atlanta Hawks *does not* pick a point guard, nor aquire one via trade.
> 
> Petteri Koponen will be a Tony Parker kinda phenom in three years. He has all the potential to do so, he excels on open court, has good size and is more athletic than many think. Also he has good courtawareness and pretty good jumper. I also say, if someone (say Phoenix) puts a late first rounder in him, they wont regret it.
> 
> ...


i didnt think of that, the rookie team is gonna be nasty


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

taikaviitta said:


> Atlanta Hawks *does not* pick a point guard, nor aquire one via trade.
> 
> Petteri Koponen will be a Tony Parker kinda phenom in three years. He has all the potential to do so, he excels on open court, has good size and is more athletic than many think. Also he has good courtawareness and pretty good jumper. I also say, if someone (say Phoenix) puts a late first rounder in him, they wont regret it.
> 
> ...


Well Tony Parker was also very fortunate to land in an ideal situation and is playing with arguably the best power forward of all time. All this factors have contributed to how he matured as a player. Kopponen would have to be lucky to fall into a similar situation.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

> The Rookies will win the Rookies-Sophomores game next season.




I disagree, not because of lack of talent but your possibly getting Roy, Alridge, Thomas, Gibson, Gay in their 2nd years and their no slouches


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> A few years ago the big tens leading scorer Micheal Redd fell to the second round, this year it will be Alando Tucker. Only in the current NBA would the Big Ten player of the year fall out of the first round. He will not only make an NBA roster but will be a solid contributer sooner than later.


Feel the same way about Terrence Dials?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

1. The Blazers will acquire at least one additional 1st round pick
2. Thad Young will be the steal of the draft
3. Atlanta will not draft and keep a PG
4. If Portland picks Durant over Oden I will burn the Blazers HQ down. 
5. Kevin Durant will win R.O.Y.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Greg Oden will get caught with a bag of crack and a 14 year old hooker on the eve of the draft precipitating a slide to #5. (Or will if I can figure where he'll be and a find a 14 year old hooker there.) :bsmile:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Rockets, for once this decade, will draft a good player and not trade him.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> The Rockets, for once this decade, will draft a good player and not trade him.


Uh, Yao Ming?

1) Hawks pass up on Acie Law and Mike Conley and once again regret it by pickint Crittenton and seeing Law and Conley become great.

2) Law becomes a Billups/Cassell type of player

3) Conley becomes a Paul/Marbury/Isaiah Thomas(as a player) type of player.

4) Thad Young is the best wing player in the draft, over Durant even.

5) Oden beats Russell's championship run of 8.

6) Morris Almond becomes a superstar, not an all-star like Redd.

7) Taurean is the biggest steal of the draft (as he's the least hyped Florida player this draft and could fall into the 2nd round).


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Uh, Yao Ming?
> 
> 1) Hawks pass up on Acie Law and Mike Conley and once again regret it by pickint Crittenton and seeing Law and Conley become great.
> 
> ...



Wow, I really don't see any of this happening.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jared Dudley will be a better player then Josh McRoberts,


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jared Dudley might not even make an NBA roster.He just isn't a good NBA prospect.He'll be out of the league before anyone realizes he was ever in it.He has definite skills offensively,but he's a below average defender at the college level who will be matched up against guys who will abuse him every night.I'm not just talking about the top level NBA athletes at the forward spots,I am talking about average NBA forwards.He just can't match up in the NBA on either end of the floor.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Diable said:


> Jared Dudley might not even make an NBA roster.He just isn't a good NBA prospect.He'll be out of the league before anyone realizes he was ever in it.He has definite skills offensively,but he's a below average defender at the college level who will be matched up against guys who will abuse him every night.I'm not just talking about the top level NBA athletes at the forward spots,I am talking about average NBA forwards.He just can't match up in the NBA on either end of the floor.


He kind of reminds me of Ira Newble. Maybe it's the hair, I don't know. I don't think Dudley's going to amount to much either.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Crittenton has the better career of the two GT freshmen. 

Al Thornton is the only college senior to be a starter quality player. 

All the point guards in this draft combine to make no all-star games.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Pau Gasol gets dealt for Josh Smith and a lottery pick.

2. Rodney Stuckey goes in the lottery.

3. Nick Young goes top 10.

4. Brandan Wright drops and becomes a stud.

5. Hawes will go higher than expected (top 8)

6. Yi to Sacremento.

7. 3 rookies will average a double-double.

8. 3 rookies make the All Star team.

9. 5 rookies will lead thei team in a major category (scoring, rebounding, assists, blocks, steals,)

10. San Antonio will get two rotation players out of this draft.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> 1. Pau Gasol gets dealt for Josh Smith and a lottery pick.



Like they told you on Hawksqawk, NO!!!


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

lw32 said:


> Something tells me that you being from Finland and your love affair with Koponen are related. You don't think it blinds you slightly? While Koponen is a decent prospect, there is no way he'll be as good as Tony Parker in the future. This is the prediction thread though. The problem is I've seen a few of your threads hyping Koponen up today. Is he paying you, or is it national pride?



Well, the topic was about bold statements, so I admit that I overexaggerated a bit... And I highly doubt that Koponen will be even drafted, he has been so long off the radar and broke out just a while ago at the Hoop Summit. GM's are not familiar enough with him to pick him in the first round and that means he's pulling out of the draft. If he stays in the draft, that basically means that he has a first round promise or thinks he has good shot at first round...

And of course I'm very excited about the fact that there is a Finn, who could get drafted, so yes it blinds me very much. I'm not honestly excpecting Koponen to be a Tony Parker type of player, his game only resembles Tony Parkers game...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been saying these things about Stuckey for a while. Nice to see some of you hopping on board.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Marcus Almond will be a steal


Do you realize his name is Morris Almond NOT Marcus Almond?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> i didnt think of that, the rookie team is gonna be nasty


Don't forget, all-stars will usually sit out the rookie-soph game.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

taikaviitta said:


> Well, the topic was about bold statements, so I admit that I overexaggerated a bit... And I highly doubt that Koponen will be even drafted, he has been so long off the radar and broke out just a while ago at the Hoop Summit. GM's are not familiar enough with him to pick him in the first round and that means he's pulling out of the draft. If he stays in the draft, that basically means that he has a first round promise or thinks he has good shot at first round...
> 
> And of course I'm very excited about the fact that there is a Finn, who could get drafted, so yes it blinds me very much. I'm not honestly excpecting Koponen to be a Tony Parker type of player, his game only resembles Tony Parkers game...


Good to see you're honest! :clap:


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

one of the top five picks will be dealt


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

All stars? whose making the all star team?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> 1. Pau Gasol gets dealt for Josh Smith and a lottery pick.
> 
> 2. Rodney Stuckey goes in the lottery.
> 
> ...


Which three ? I can see Oden and Horford, but who else ?

I agree with your third point, Young belongs in the Top 10, but as it looks right now it's not going to happen though.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> Jared Dudley might not even make an NBA roster.He just isn't a good NBA prospect.He'll be out of the league before anyone realizes he was ever in it.He has definite skills offensively,but he's a below average defender at the college level who will be matched up against guys who will abuse him every night.I'm not just talking about the top level NBA athletes at the forward spots,I am talking about average NBA forwards.He just can't match up in the NBA on either end of the floor.


Shamari Spears will get picked in the first round of the 2010 draft, by a GM who just couldn't bear the idea of passing on a third consecutive undersized BC 4-man steal. 

He will be a complete bust. 

But Jared Dudley will be earning major minutes for a playoff contender...


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/0605200...may_pull_draft_shocker_knicks_marc_berman.htm

"The guy we pick at 23, I'd be surprised if he cracked the playing rotation next year," Thomas added. "We can afford to draft a guy and maybe look at a two-year window and wait on him."

Is Isiah going to stun as all?? Will he pick a young European guy like Marc Gasol, Ali Traore, Petteri Koponen, Artem Zabelin or Kyrylo Fesenko at number 23 pick?? Or is he just talking...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Or Daequan Cook...


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Thaddeus Young is the next Stromile Swift. Thats how strong the draft is.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> Thad Young will be the best player out of this draft.


told yall


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Vuchato said:


> told yall


And you think that by surprisingly being in the rotation, then a starter, he's the best player in the draft? Uh, you are aware of Horford, Durant and that center, Greg Somebody-or-other, right? There's a pretty big difference between what Thaddeus Young is and "the best player out of this draft." You might want to hold off another couple years and see how things pan out ... but i wouldn't be optimistic if I were you.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

moral of the story = get drafted to a crappy team that still gets national media exposure.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

TM said:


> moral of the story = get drafted to a crappy team that still gets national media exposure.


Ask any Clipper who went on to leave after his rookie deal. OK, they don't get national exposure ... but their citymates do.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

hehe I was just kidding. I won't call Thad the best... yet. I'm just bored and was looking to bump the thread where i said that in.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Kevin Durant will be a bust. The biggest bust in draft history.


smh ...


----------

